# Brother MFC-495CW All-In-One Wireless problems



## Arcc4 (Aug 21, 2009)

Long story short... I bought my Dad the MFC-495CW to replace his broken printer. I wanted to set it up as an access point at home so that any computer in the house could print to it. The problem is that even though it is 5ft from Verizon's Actiontec MI424WR router it seems the remaining open Ethernet ports on the router are toast. The printer didn't come with a USB cord so I decided just to set it up with a wireless connection. 

I search for the SSID, enter a password, and give it a static IP 192.168.1.10. The printer says connected with a strong signal, but I am unable to detect it on the network or ping it. 

What am I missing?


----------



## godspeeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Hello,


Dont set a static IP.

Run the setup wizard again and when it says connected wait 2 minutes and then go to the printer settings and check the ip address.

if you have a valid DHCP address try to ping it before going for a static. If you cant ping it you most likely have an issue on the network, because the printer acquiring a valid DHCP address means that the network IF is in shape.

if you have an apipa address 169.254.x you provided the wrong security info or you made an error when typing the code.


----------

